# Gamo Silent Stalker .177 - what rail?



## brucewol (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi

Newbie here. I have a Gamo Silent Stacker .177 Whisper that I am thinking of mounting a red dot sight. Gamo indicates the mounting is 3/8 or 11MM. Red dot mfgs say either picatinny or weaver. Could you please explain.


----------



## brucewol (Feb 28, 2014)

Got this from gamo- didn't expect a reply that fast and there's a red dot sale on Cabelas. Anyway, here's the answer, the rail is 3/8ths dovetail.

Weaver/picatinny is 5/8ths . We suggest using our BSA brand Red Dot RD30. That model fits 3/8ths dove tail and 5/8ths weaver/picatinny.


----------

